# 7x female mice - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives. 
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:7
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy mice
Sex: Female
Age(s): Babies are 6 weeks old, mums are a bit older. 
Name(s): None
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: All these girls should be counting their lucky stars! They belonged to a man who lost his house, which was great news for them as they were being bred for snake food! The smaller grey mouse with white on her back is from the second welsh rescue where a man let his mice breed out of control. She lived with other welshies, but they all found homes. Sadly the other mouse she was living with had to be put down, so she now lives with these mice.
Will the group be split: Yes, in at least pairs however mice are much happier in groups so the bigger the group the better (providing cage space and new owners can commit to their care). 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. 
Other: The welshie and the ginger and white mum are friendly and will climb up your arms if you let them. The silver and tan mum is unsure, which isnt surprising as she has never been handled because she was going to be snake food. The other mum and babies are getting used to handling as I am handling them as much as possible. With a bit of patience and commitment from their new owner I am sure they will get used to handling because they all come over to sniff my hand and say hello


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All mice still looking


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How sad.. They are all stunning.. xxx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls have gone to New hope Rescue. Please call Niall - 0754 079 9894. This can be closed as they are now in the care of another rescue


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there an email I can contact Niall on? sorry to be a pain.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww gorgeous lil mice


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> Is there an email I can contact Niall on? sorry to be a pain.


Will try and find out. We will have more mice ready very soon though.


----------

